# 'Tornado' saves the day....



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a lesson to be learnt here, folks...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/8428097.stm

When all else fails, fall back on steam technology.









tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

What a fabulous story - is going on my fridge immediately. The fact that some of passengers didn't notice the difference is kind of amusing. I suspect my wife would have gotten off the train and walked right by the Tornado without a thought. (More of a commentary on my wife's interests than anything having to do with the engine!)


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting that TAC, quite amusing!

Maybe of similar interest to some, footage of UK steam in winter "back in the day":


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

AMAZING! I LOVE THAT ARTICLE! honestly shoves a SLAP in the face to the idiots of electric rail.....


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

A somewhat similar story occurred in the winter of 1978/79. We had several snowstorms, that winter, back to back. The Amtrak Metroliners were still the original older design. I woke up one snowy morning, listening to KYW News Radio, 1060 on the AM dial, and heard the commentator say that GG1s had been brought out to rescue several Metroliners that had been disabled by the snow. I believe it was soon after that the Metroliners had, whatever electrical equipment that was mounted under the cars, relocated to the roof.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember a newspaper photo from the late '50's or early '60's of a steam locomotive, axle deep in water, pulling a string of cars out of a flooded switch-yard. They could not send in a Diesel because, with the motors in the trucks, they would short out in the water. So they recalled a steamer from the scrap yard dead line and used it.

In the floods of June 2008 there was a place where BNSF (I think) used one Dismal to push a train into a flooded low area and when the leading car was out of the water on the other side, they coupled another Diseasel to finish pulling the cars out and continue with the train to its destination.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

It seems modern technology is only for fair weather. Some days ago, when we had heavy snowfall ( 6 inch) in Duesseldorf / Germany, the modern streetcars failed completly. 
They had to use oldtimer 1925 streetcars with sow shields from the museum to clear the track from snow and had vintage trains from the Sixties servicing the passengers. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 

That is a great story with a marvelous photo of the Tornado. Nice steam plume. The builders and the trust must be very proud of her. 

Garrett, that is a great video on several levels. Thanks for posting. 

Mike


----------



## Clive Elesmore (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting here TAC and thanks Garret for posting such a great video.

Clive

While I am at it "Happy Christmas and New Year" to all of you wherever you are.


----------

